# Is this colt truly white or Perlino or ?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the albino or 'white' gene is lethal to horses, leading me to believe that this just some sort of money scam. I'm no professional on color or genetics, but if he truely was the 'only white warmblood in the world,' I would of atleast heard of him. I try to stay very current on equine news and have seen nothing of this colt.

If I were buying him I would do a lot of extensive testing on him...and even then- even if he WAS the only white in the world- I wouldn't pay $25,000 for him. It's just a coat color, after all- and breeding him would be useless, as other 'white' babies that he would produce would die.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Mmm...it says he was "Featured in September issue of Warmbloods Today". I can't find anything about any color testing. His dam in the pic looks grey...

*runs off to find a pic of sire*


EDIT: Looks like the sire is a liver chestnut and dam is grey...hypothetically is a true "white" possible from that breeding?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks to me like he has a very small medicine hat - his ears are coloured, I would say probably palomino but could be cremello instead.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There are a few different dominant white lines in TBs, I don't know enough about them to recognise them based on pedigree.

As far as lethal with white horses, it's just like LWO. Fine in one copy, lethal if homozygous. Last I heard, they were leaning toward a homozygous DW fetus being aborted as it would not survive any longer than a few months (?) in utero.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a link to his grandsire on dams side....couldn't it just be a lighter expression of this rather than "white"?

apache


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say so. Like I said, there are families of white TBs, I just can never remember the lines lol.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I see the color on the ears as well. With the info given I'd say he's a sabino.


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

i looks like he does have a medicine hat and a little goldfish tint when the light hits him just right. also i spotted a couple tiny black spots around his muzzle


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I sure see a cap on him. He is a cutie but not what he's advertised as...silly considering anyone can see that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Could be sabino or dominant white, just based off of the pictures.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

He isnt cute that is for sure.


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

He is a max white sabino, or possibly dominant white which is a fairly new genetic factor, as is his Dam, Silverella:

*Silverella* is a daughter of *Ardrie Apachie* thought to be the worlds foremost color producing thoroughbred stallion in the world who is also a *Mr. Prospector* son. She is also a *Vandlandingham* grandaughter, a *very* successful racehorse exported to Saudi Arabia in 1996.

Sabino is thought to be carried by horses with white spots on the chin, so the sire is a minimal sabino.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Raise A Native is a Native Dancer son. I used to own Dancebel, a Native Dancer grandson and he was a sabino who threw LOTS of wild color in his foals. I suspect this foal is a maximally expressed Sabino and it's possible he carries the frame gene as well so might be LWO as well.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

His ears look Biscuit's ears - a light palomino. Could be just the way the light is hitting them or not. Cute little fellow - but if he was all of that and a bag of chips rare they wouldn't be selling him for $25k.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

nicole25 said:


> He isnt cute that is for sure.


 I'm assuming you meant he _is_ cute? :wink:


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He looks like a palomino medicine hat.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I see the color on the ears in all but the last picture, and I know that he definitely isn't grey, because he's got pink skin, so I'd agree with maximally expressed sabino. He's cute, but it seems like they are basing the asking price off of the fact that he's "white", and I wouldn't pay that much for a horse based on color alone. He's gonna be one hard horse to keep clean lol.


----------

